# 595 Asthetics



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

General question for y'all...

I typically ride a bike that puts me in the medium size range (53) of the Look frames. I could go with a small, but I think I would have to have about 4cm of spacers under the stem...

When I first saw the ISP frames, including the Giant ISP, I thought they were super sexy, but that was out of the box, as well as looking at the show bikes..........In other words, before the seat mast was cut to a typical length for a rider that is 5'9 or 5'10. When I saw them cut for this, I didn't find them nearly as.....sexy....looking.
Just wondering if anyone else felt the same way after buying it, and having the seat mast cut? 

Keep in mind, I am not commenting on the quality or the ride of the frame, I know that everyone raves about them. Just wondering about the asthetics of the ISP..


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

gibson00 said:


> General question for y'all...
> 
> I typically ride a bike that puts me in the medium size range (53) of the Look frames. I could go with a small, but I think I would have to have about 4cm of spacers under the stem...
> 
> ...


There is a bike shop owner on the training ride I've been going to who has a 595. I didn't even notice until I started getting interested in it as a replacement to my current bike, and I had no idea it had an integrated seat tube, even when riding behind him. Actually, what I had noticed was his integrated handlebar stem combo, which, apart from lack of adjustability, looks totally ridiculous, kind of like he has one of those airplane tray tables on the front of his bike. Now that is technology taking a step backwards. 

-ilan


----------



## uglygreencow (Nov 12, 2006)

One of my employees bought a 595 frame. She is about 165 cm, but LOOK only goes as small as 49 cm (even for the blue-and-white Elle ones). So she cut roughly 9 cm off of the integrated seatpost. Ummm, personally, I'd say it looks a bit strange, knowing the before and after length. The LOOK didn't look the same look anymore.....


----------

